# Burning Smell



## negron4 (Nov 21, 2006)

I have a 2000 Nissan Sentra that all of a sudden has this burning smell. I just had an oil change and we dont see any oil leaks . Does anyone have any ideas? It isn't an electrical smell.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Can you tell what kind of smell? Is there a certain area you smell it from?
No oil was spilled onto the manifold when putting new oil in?


----------



## negron4 (Nov 21, 2006)

It smells like oil but we looked everywhere and there are no leaks. The oil was changed over 2 weeks ago. This just started a couple days ago. I can smell it really strong when the air or heat is on in the car.:newbie:


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Check the fuel lines and the fuel filter. Leaking gasoline can sometimes smell like oil. The fuel filter is near the firewall so the odor drifts easily around the hood and into the cabin air intake. Gasoline evaporates qucikly so often you don't see anything, you just get the smell. Check it while the car is running.


----------



## Outdoor Janitor (Dec 3, 2014)

The Internet is so cool somebody already has every problem you've ever had my search was for a 2003 Nissan front tier with burning or hot oil smell I also just had a an oriole change to syntheticbut I don't think that's the problem typically I smell hot oil coming through the vents after a hard stop or heavy driving with my trailer there are no leaks in the oil level does not seem to be going down this soundslike problems other people have posted but to be fair also with my previous car a 2003 Ford Crown Vic Tori yeah and previous six-cylinder F1 50 I would smell hot oil once my miles went up after hard stopscould this have to do with oil slashing forwards especially today's fan oils and possibly synthetic slashing even more I also had a Chrysler van which probably had a Nissan engine with an oil leak onto the exhaust system as another post mentions be careful of thatproblem because I had a tiny flame burning down there, occasionally, and finally in that van lit on fire in my driveway and even though I put it out with a garden hose it destroy the engine


----------



## Outdoor Janitor (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm sorry, that post above sounds so ignorant, I usrd Siri to speak it, and got many run-on words and missed words like "slashed" for "sloshed" and "thin" modern oils was what I meant, etc. Lol


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

I noticed a buring smell recently on 1997 Nissan P/up.
197,800 miles. had head rebuilt about 2 years ago.
and noticed oil usage, and noticable oil leak at the beack end of the alum. head.

Also, exhaust seems to be Heavy, and smelling at least till engine is warm.

At this point, I placed a CO (Carbon Monoxide) detector in the cab, so I dont pass out.
but it has not gone off so far. 

any suggestions on resolving these two problems? 
Spence (Shunt-Trip) new to this forum.


----------

